# Who Has A 27rsds??



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

I thought we were sold on the 23rs but I just don't know if I can do without a side slide. I hate small spaces...anyhow, for those of you who have the 27rsds what do you all tow it with? The weight difference between the two trailers appears to be about 500 pounds if we were to use the full Carrying Capacity buth the 27 is longer. I just don't want to make a mistake and buy a trailer that we won't love for years to come...We just can't seem to figure it out...we know we want an Outback but which one will be the best for all in all aspects is where we are having trouble. Recap...we have an 07 GMC Sierra Crew Cab 5.3L 3.42 axles but we are going to change the axles out to 3.73 or 4.10, not sure yet, we do have the towing package as well. Opinions, please???


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

dmnmcutler said:


> I thought we were sold on the 23rs but I just don't know if I can do without a side slide. I hate small spaces...anyhow, for those of you who have the 27rsds what do you all tow it with? The weight difference between the two trailers appears to be about 500 pounds if we were to use the full Carrying Capacity buth the 27 is longer. I just don't want to make a mistake and buy a trailer that we won't love for years to come...We just can't seem to figure it out...we know we want an Outback but which one will be the best for all in all aspects is where we are having trouble. Recap...we have an 07 GMC Sierra Crew Cab 5.3L 3.42 axles but we are going to change the axles out to 3.73 or 4.10, not sure yet, we do have the towing package as well. Opinions, please???


We have the 27rsds and love the space and options it gives us. Currently we're towing with a Dodge 2500 diesel. When we bought the 27rsds I was towing with a similar setup as you, '06 Chevy Silverado Crew 5.3L w/ 3.42 rear. It will tow the 27rsds you just have to be very aware of what you carry with you, tow vehicle and trailer. We decided to upgrade to the 3/4 ton diesel after our first year of towing. You can play with the numbers all day and convince yourself you're good but if it doesn't feel good when your behind the wheel your not going to enjoy towing (which IMO is half the fun of camping). We do about half of our towing in the mountains of VA and the other half on relatively flat roads. When in the mountains rpm's ran higher than I'd like and mph toped out at about 45mph. I'm not sure where you are in CA but if your doing any traveling through the mountains I'm sure its worse than the mountains of VA. We knew that it would only be a matter of time before we really wore the chevy engine out. Our decision to upgrade was based on our situation, if you plan to stick close to home w/ moderate inclines you'll probably be ok, just don't overload the tv or camper. Trust me though once you get an Outback you'll want to go as many places as you can. There will be plenty of knowledgeable members posting here soon who are great w/ all the numbers. You're doing the right thing by asking before you buy. Good luck on your decision making and happy Outbacking.

Brad


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

We love our 27 RSDS. I think you will find the same reaction if you as any of the others if they like their models. We have lots of room and a ton of storage. I tow with a 2500 GMC 4X4 crew-cab. It has the 6.0 L with 4:10 rear end. It tows like a dream. I use the Reese dual cam sway/load leveler.
We bought ours used. The old owners had the same truck but in half ton. They ended up getting air-bags to help out with the ride. 
23RS vs. 27RSDS, What a jump, the side slide alone will make a huge differance. If you camp is small campgrounds, the 27 can be a trick to manuver and once you pop out the rear slide you're talking like 32 feet. 
Stick with an OUtback and you cant go wrong. Think about your needs and wants. With 3 kids, you might look at a used 26RS that has the quad bunks. 
Have fun shoping and let the family help decide.
Brian


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We LOVE our 27...that bigger bathroom and 
side slide!!!








When we first got the Outback we
were towing with an 'o4 Expedition. It 
got the job done ...OK. Staying here in 
Michigan. But it got a workout in the more 
northern areas of the state. Last season we 
traded up to an Excursion and it does
a way better job!!!
I'll tell you that my in-laws just went on a 
6 week trip and FULLY loaded TT only...
It weighed in at 7300lbs. They were towing
with an F150! He said that he had the peddle
to the floor and was only going 35mph in the Mtns
out west (Utah, Colorado) 
I always over pack and we are probably about 6600-6800lbs.

Brian is right in saying that that is quite a jump 
from the 23RS to the 27RSDS... I am not familiar with
what your towing capacity is maybe someone else
will chime in on that.

Good luck
MaeJae


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for all of the advice. If any of you have been keeping up with me, you will know that when I joined the group we were looking into a 30QBHS which we quickly found out we could not tow, no safely anyhow. With all of the great advice the 23rs was suggested to us and we started looking into those. I love the setup on them but just don't think I can do without a slide. That led us to looking yet once again and we stumbled upon the 27rsds. We LOVE the King Dinette since there are 5 of us and at some point will be friends coming along and we love the two queens. We figured the girls can sleep on the slide out queen which is great because two of them sleep together right now. So do any of you have the King Dinette? We live in So. CA, middle of the road, we have mountains, flat roads, beach and everything else within a few hours of us in each direction. This will be our first trailer and we plan to make a trip to OR and also do some Mountain Camping as well as Beach Camping this year. We were hoping the truck would work for us for awhile until we can save up some to trade up on it. We have only had it 8 months now so it's still pretty new to us. We will change the axles out to help us for now. We have looked into the 26RS as well but it also does not have the side slide which we really want...so here are the prices I have found thus far...2008 27rsds $17673 & 2007 27rsds $18290. I haven't worked on these figures yet but hope to...your thoughts? What did you all pay and when? I know they stopped making this model and I am having a really hard time finding them...thanks.


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Help with pricing...I have $17673.00 out of MI and $18290.00 out of TX....


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

dmnmcutler said:


> Help with pricing...I have $17673.00 out of MI and $18290.00 out of TX....


Both sound pretty good to me assuming they're both new. We paid about 21,000 which is high but want to buy local the first time around. If and when we need another OB we'll definitely go through Lakeshore or similar dealer, but first time local was for peace of mind.

Brad


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

dmnmcutler said:


> Help with pricing...I have $17673.00 out of MI and $18290.00 out of TX....


Really it boils down to what do you feel comfortable paying and are you getting what you want and think is a fair price. You shouldn't compare what people purchased even a year ago because the times are different right now and deals are there. Chances are someone last year paid more as goes for someone buying a truck today is far ahead of those that purchased that same truck last year or even a few months ago due to all the rebates. Some people are able to monopolize on the housing deals right now while others watch equity in the home dwindle. As mentioned previously, check with your own local dealer (ours was way high) and you say yours is way high so then you know compared locally either of the above prices are good. That is not a big difference in price so if you like the model then you go with the company, in my opinion, who dealt with you the best. Customer service, answering questions, returning phone calls in a timely manner, etc. that is who I would chose when prices are so close. You will feel good once it is all done and finalized. Cristy


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

all i can tell you been there done that. we had a 2004 23rs. loved it.
but when we saw a 27rsds in-person we fell in love. i have and towed the 23rs for 3 years .
but when we got the 27rsds i was a little worried. 
so after towing the 27rsds for 1 year, the 2002 tahoe did fine. now dont get me wrong.we won no race.
the mountains in north ga and tn were tough but we watched what we took with us.
carried no extra water in any tanks.and got most food after we got to the parks.

so yes you can do it. if you keep the weight down, take it slow.

i say got for it, if not you will always look as WHAT IF WE GOT THE 27RSDS...

campingnut18


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

campingnut18 said:


> all i can tell you been there done that. we had a 2004 23rs. loved it.
> but when we saw a 27rsds in-person we fell in love. i have and towed the 23rs for 3 years .
> but when we got the 27rsds i was a little worried.
> so after towing the 27rsds for 1 year, the 2002 tahoe did fine. now dont get me wrong.we won no race.
> ...


This is awesome advice, thanks! I drive a Tahoe and hubby drives the truck so it's nice to hear that if we needed to we could pull this with the Tahoe! We love the 23rs but the slide is just making us a bit nervous. We don't want to trade up in a few years, we would just rater buy the right trailer now and trade up our tow vehicle in a few years as opposed to wanting to trade up on both, lol! We will be new the whole camping thing so I don't think we will even know what to take, lol, so we probably won't pack a whole lot to start off. We just want to start getting away, even if it's quick trips to the coast...we need a break from our hectic everyday lives. I appreciate the comments, this group is the best! Thanks!


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

daslobo777 said:


> Help with pricing...I have $17673.00 out of MI and $18290.00 out of TX....


Really it boils down to what do you feel comfortable paying and are you getting what you want and think is a fair price. You shouldn't compare what people purchased even a year ago because the times are different right now and deals are there. Chances are someone last year paid more as goes for someone buying a truck today is far ahead of those that purchased that same truck last year or even a few months ago due to all the rebates. Some people are able to monopolize on the housing deals right now while others watch equity in the home dwindle. As mentioned previously, check with your own local dealer (ours was way high) and you say yours is way high so then you know compared locally either of the above prices are good. That is not a big difference in price so if you like the model then you go with the company, in my opinion, who dealt with you the best. Customer service, answering questions, returning phone calls in a timely manner, etc. that is who I would chose when prices are so close. You will feel good once it is all done and finalized. Cristy
[/quote]
I am aware of how much the times have changed but I am still curious as to the pricing of these units...since these are no longer being made it's actually hard to price them out because they are hard to find which leads me back to wanting to know what everyone else paid, even if it was 2 years ago. Pricing should be lower now but it all depends on where the unit is located. The two units are different only in their year. The 08 is in MI which means we would need it shipped, where as the 07 is in TX so we could drive out to pick that one up. Downside is, the 07 is a year older and about $600 more. I am trying to work a deal but they seem to be standing firm so now I guess I need to calculate what it would cost for us to go to TX for a few days. Thanks.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

dmnmcutler said:


> Help with pricing...I have $17673.00 out of MI and $18290.00 out of TX....


Really it boils down to what do you feel comfortable paying and are you getting what you want and think is a fair price. You shouldn't compare what people purchased even a year ago because the times are different right now and deals are there. Chances are someone last year paid more as goes for someone buying a truck today is far ahead of those that purchased that same truck last year or even a few months ago due to all the rebates. Some people are able to monopolize on the housing deals right now while others watch equity in the home dwindle. As mentioned previously, check with your own local dealer (ours was way high) and you say yours is way high so then you know compared locally either of the above prices are good. That is not a big difference in price so if you like the model then you go with the company, in my opinion, who dealt with you the best. Customer service, answering questions, returning phone calls in a timely manner, etc. that is who I would chose when prices are so close. You will feel good once it is all done and finalized. Cristy
[/quote]
I am aware of how much the times have changed but I am still curious as to the pricing of these units...since these are no longer being made it's actually hard to price them out because they are hard to find which leads me back to wanting to know what everyone else paid, even if it was 2 years ago. Pricing should be lower now but it all depends on where the unit is located. The two units are different only in their year. The 08 is in MI which means we would need it shipped, where as the 07 is in TX so we could drive out to pick that one up. Downside is, the 07 is a year older and about $600 more. I am trying to work a deal but they seem to be standing firm so now I guess I need to calculate what it would cost for us to go to TX for a few days. Thanks.
[/quote]

If you haven't already, you can check nadaguides.com for your used pricing of low and average retail of trailers so you can get an accurate value for what they are worth today since both campers are used. Go to website, select travel trailers, select Keystone Outback and then select your year and model. Cristy


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

daslobo777 said:


> Help with pricing...I have $17673.00 out of MI and $18290.00 out of TX....


Really it boils down to what do you feel comfortable paying and are you getting what you want and think is a fair price. You shouldn't compare what people purchased even a year ago because the times are different right now and deals are there. Chances are someone last year paid more as goes for someone buying a truck today is far ahead of those that purchased that same truck last year or even a few months ago due to all the rebates. Some people are able to monopolize on the housing deals right now while others watch equity in the home dwindle. As mentioned previously, check with your own local dealer (ours was way high) and you say yours is way high so then you know compared locally either of the above prices are good. That is not a big difference in price so if you like the model then you go with the company, in my opinion, who dealt with you the best. Customer service, answering questions, returning phone calls in a timely manner, etc. that is who I would chose when prices are so close. You will feel good once it is all done and finalized. Cristy
[/quote]
I am aware of how much the times have changed but I am still curious as to the pricing of these units...since these are no longer being made it's actually hard to price them out because they are hard to find which leads me back to wanting to know what everyone else paid, even if it was 2 years ago. Pricing should be lower now but it all depends on where the unit is located. The two units are different only in their year. The 08 is in MI which means we would need it shipped, where as the 07 is in TX so we could drive out to pick that one up. Downside is, the 07 is a year older and about $600 more. I am trying to work a deal but they seem to be standing firm so now I guess I need to calculate what it would cost for us to go to TX for a few days. Thanks.
[/quote]

If you haven't already, you can check nadaguides.com for your used pricing of low and average retail of trailers so you can get an accurate value for what they are worth today since both campers are used. Go to website, select travel trailers, select Keystone Outback and then select your year and model. Cristy
[/quote]
Thanks Christy, I will keep that site in mind. Does it have values for new trailers? Both the 07 & 08 27rsds we are pricing are new. There is an 07 though that we are looking at that is used as well so I can price that one there.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

dmnmcutler said:


> Help with pricing...I have $17673.00 out of MI and $18290.00 out of TX....


Really it boils down to what do you feel comfortable paying and are you getting what you want and think is a fair price. You shouldn't compare what people purchased even a year ago because the times are different right now and deals are there. Chances are someone last year paid more as goes for someone buying a truck today is far ahead of those that purchased that same truck last year or even a few months ago due to all the rebates. Some people are able to monopolize on the housing deals right now while others watch equity in the home dwindle. As mentioned previously, check with your own local dealer (ours was way high) and you say yours is way high so then you know compared locally either of the above prices are good. That is not a big difference in price so if you like the model then you go with the company, in my opinion, who dealt with you the best. Customer service, answering questions, returning phone calls in a timely manner, etc. that is who I would chose when prices are so close. You will feel good once it is all done and finalized. Cristy
[/quote]
I am aware of how much the times have changed but I am still curious as to the pricing of these units...since these are no longer being made it's actually hard to price them out because they are hard to find which leads me back to wanting to know what everyone else paid, even if it was 2 years ago. Pricing should be lower now but it all depends on where the unit is located. The two units are different only in their year. The 08 is in MI which means we would need it shipped, where as the 07 is in TX so we could drive out to pick that one up. Downside is, the 07 is a year older and about $600 more. I am trying to work a deal but they seem to be standing firm so now I guess I need to calculate what it would cost for us to go to TX for a few days. Thanks.
[/quote]

If you haven't already, you can check nadaguides.com for your used pricing of low and average retail of trailers so you can get an accurate value for what they are worth today since both campers are used. Go to website, select travel trailers, select Keystone Outback and then select your year and model. Cristy
[/quote]
Thanks Christy, I will keep that site in mind. Does it have values for new trailers? Both the 07 & 08 27rsds we are pricing are new. There is an 07 though that we are looking at that is used as well so I can price that one there.
[/quote]

Melissa,
A 2007 is considered a year old or possibly two years since "09's" are out. NADA is the same as kelly blue book but for campers. Yes, the trailers may not be trade-ins (so they are new) but when you leave with it- you have a 2007 trailer and the value for a 2007 trailer. Nada has the 2008 values because 2009's are out. Cristy


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

2500 Diesel here, had a 1500 gasser. 1500 was "ok" but always worried if it was enough for the PNW mountains and were always so careful with what we packed. 2500 diesel is our piece of mind. Below is my favorite mod, switched the bathroom door to open up against the tub.
















and here is a nifty table we set up for extra cooking room and also use it for food prep and also put it at the end of the table to set our meals on for easy reaching from the table


----------

